# Pre-made Shish Kabobs?



## mk3_gurl (May 18, 2010)

I would like to marinate chicken, put it onto scewers with vegtables, then freeze it. Is this doable? I know I could with the chicken, but can veggies like red/green peppers, onions, mushrooms be frozen? What should I freeze them in? Just wrap it up in alumimun foil??


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2010)

mk3_gurl said:


> I would like to marinate chicken, put it onto scewers with vegtables, then freeze it. Is this doable? I know I could with the chicken, but can veggies like red/green peppers, onions, mushrooms be frozen? What should I freeze them in? Just wrap it up in alumimun foil??



It's OK to freeze the marinated meat.  I would not put them on a skewer for ease of storage.  

Do not freeze the veggies.  They won't do well on the grill after freezing.


----------



## stikinecook (May 18, 2010)

I have used frozen peppers before, they do hold up OK. Just a bit mushy/ soft, not really crunchy. So I dont think they would be good for frozen Shishkabobs!


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 18, 2010)

Nope, those veggies won't come back firm enough to use for the kabos.


----------

